
Rusty Russell: My 20-Year Journey from Linux to Bitcoin - mathgenius
https://medium.com/@rusty_lightning/transcript-my-20-year-journey-from-linux-to-bitcoin-26e66b00988b
======
mathgenius
If Rusty is working on this you know it's going to be good.

